# hopefully not true about m&p........



## beadella (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I can't remember where exactly I read this, but the article said that m&p soap had only a 90 day shelf life, could that be true?? :shock: 

Boy, I sure do hope not, and if so, what do you tell retail clients when they order a batch???  

Please help me solve this mystery............

thanx oodles,

Della


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 15, 2008)

Never heard that. Since M&P is made by dozens of diff companies w/ dozens of diff recipes, there is no way a blanket statement like that could be made across the table. IMHO: most M&P lasts for years!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 15, 2008)

I just did some googling, looks like wholesalers are listing the shelf life of their M&P as 3 years +, minimum 1 year from date of purchase & even *indefinately* which I saw listed on several sites.


----------



## beadella (Jun 15, 2008)

THANX OODLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I thought that sounded a little on the DRASTIC side!!! :shock: 

Since that is the first thing I am planning on doing, that makes me feel much more comfortable about taking the plunge!!  thanx again, Tabitha!!

Della


----------

